
Lexus just unveiled what it calls a real, working hoverboard - t23
http://mashable.com/2015/06/23/lexus-hoverboard/?utm_cid=mash-com-li-pete-link
======
socceroos
Judging from the steam pouring out of the contraption, it would seem they're
using superconducting electromagnetics. I don't imagine you'd get more than 15
minutes before it needed to be 'recharged'.

Also, depending on it's operation, it may require an agreeable surface beneath
the board (some form of metal or metal composite).

Edit: visited the Lexus site. Yes, it's superconductivity. So, you need to
keep your magnets in a very, very cold state for it to achieve its quantum
levitation. Unfortunately, you're not likely to be able to do stunts on this
board.

------
ArtDev
As much as hope its not just a PR stunt.. it probably is.

